
What Happens When They Find a World War II Bomb Down the Street - ecliptik
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/ww2-bombs-berlin
======
lgreiv
The city I live in (Dortmund) recently defused three WW2 bombs. The level or
organization and coordination they managed was really impressive. Everyone
living in the overlapping potential blast zones of the bombs, 1km in diameter
each, had to be evacuated - more than 14,000 people in total.

The city also evacuated two hospitals, two homes for the elderly and a couple
of hotels. Those on the ICUs of the hospitals that could not be moved stayed
there and the ICUs were guarded by stacked freight containers.

The police made sure everyone left (in all buildings) and fined and extracted
anyone resisting the evacuation.

I happen to live a couple of meters outside of the zone and was thus allowed
to stay.

Seeing those abandoned streets which felt like they were just left in a hurry
produced a really eerie mood, reminding me of The Walking Dead or similar
scenarios.

